# Deep South GTG - headcount, supplies, and giveaways



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

When:
March 6 
11 am - whenever

Where:
West Monroe, LA 71291
(It's actually a little north of West Monroe. I'll give specific directions via PM.)

Giveaways:
Second Skin - 3 Damplifier Pro door packs
SDS - 3 20 packs of CLD tiles with maple rollers
H-Audio - 1 set of 6.5" Ebony mids

Big thanks to Ant, Don, and Mark for helping out!!


Food:
Gumbo
Red beans and rice
Sausage
Boudin

If anybody thinks they can't handle any of that (some of it gets a little spicy), we'll have a few burgers to toss on the grill.

Headcount/Supplies: 
I need another headcount (lots of folks in the 'maybe' list ) so I can figure out how much food to have on hand. If you're bringing something, list it here.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You know I'm in. As for spicy, BRING IT ON!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm going to do my best to be there....

What could go wrong??


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Se7en said:


> I'm going to do my best to be there....
> 
> What could go wrong??


Dear God, please bring it to the GTG like that. You will be my hero! 


Papa,

I'll be there as we discussed; in on Friday and out on Sunday staying at the Ho In Express in West Monroe. I might still be subless, but I'm rewrapping my a-pillars (again!!!) today so the front stage will at least be up and running again. Times two on the SPICY! Oh yeah, I expect a 14" Sweep the Kitchen on Friday night!!!!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You know I'm in. As for spicy, BRING IT ON!


Be careful what you ask for...



Se7en said:


> I'm going to do my best to be there....
> 
> What could go wrong??


If you come, are you going to caravan with Glenn and James?



sam3535 said:


> Oh yeah, I expect a 14" Sweep the Kitchen on Friday night!!!!


You got it! Thanks for all the help getting this GTG set up. Just to clarify (because I know this crowd), that 14" is a pizza. :laugh:


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Just to clarify (because I know this crowd), that 14" is a pizza. :laugh:


It is?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Still in. Should make funroe by early Friday evening.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

SublimeZ said:


> Still in. Should make funroe by early Friday evening.


Same here. I still need to make reservations. Anybody reserved yet? If so, which hotel?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Same here. I still need to make reservations. Anybody reserved yet? If so, which hotel?


Holiday Inn Express on Constitution in West Monroe. If you aren't in their priority club, join up and the room should be $75 per night not including taxes, etc.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be there, just wrote it down on the shop calender. 
Going to download the new Termlab RTA software and try to get my Avalanche tuned up. My have the 2-DD3515 6th order and alot more SecondSkin in by then also.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Holiday Inn express is booked, any other suggestions?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Jameson Inn-West Monroe - Google Maps

Best Western West Monroe Inn - Google Maps

Quality Inn & Suites West Monroe - Google Maps


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I didn't know this was even going on. Hmmm, looks like 300miles from me. Really tempting.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I wish I were able to attend. I'll be at work that day, plus I'm saving my time for SXSW 2 wks afterwards.

Anyways, you guys have fun.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> I wish I were able to attend. I'll be at work that day, plus I'm saving my time for SXSW 2 wks afterwards.
> 
> Anyways, you guys have fun.


What is SXSW?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> What is SXSW?


South by Southwest music festival...I thought everyone in Tx knew about it


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Sigh...I remembered this morning that my friend is getting married on the 6th. I'll see if she can reschedule.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tuesday sucks just as bad as Monday bump. Below is the last list of members with inentions of attending from the original thread with confirmed attendees in this thread in red. Please reply in this thread now to help figure out food, etc.

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



dejo - possible - Tyler, TX
DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - possible - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - possible - Decatur, AL
dejo's buddy - possible - Tyler, TX 
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Count me out. Wife's off work next weekend. Maybe next time.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



dejo - possible - Tyler, TX
DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - possible - Lafayette, LA
dejo's buddy - possible - Tyler, TX 
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL



bikinpunk said:


> Count me out. Wife's off work next weekend. Maybe next time.


Ok. Guess I'll see you in April.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I need to give dejo a call and see what's up with him. Havn't heard from him in a couple weeks


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

ill be there sound or no sound in car


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



dejo - possible - Tyler, TX
DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - possible - Lafayette, LA
dejo's buddy - possible - Tyler, TX 
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL




Hillbilly SQ said:


> I need to give dejo a call and see what's up with him. Havn't heard from him in a couple weeks


Did you ever hear from him? I sent him a pm on EMSQ, but he hasn't signed in over there since December.



honda said:


> ill be there sound or no sound in car


That's great! Just don't drive all night to get home.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

honda said:


> ill be there sound or no sound in car


what? why? 

You go with a new build, or just decide to pull everything?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> what? why?
> 
> You go with a new build, or just decide to pull everything?


That car sounded too good to change anything. Favorite part was the olskool diy frontstageSo clean and simple and one of the best sounding cars overall I've heard to date. Little more from 20-40 from the sub might help but that's it.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
Louisiana_CRX - confirmed - North LA
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



dejo - possible - Tyler, TX
DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - possible - Lafayette, LA
dejo's buddy - possible - Tyler, TX 
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
Louisiana_CRX - confirmed - North LA
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - possible - Lafayette, LA
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL

Hillbilly says dejo's dad isn't doing so well , so he won't be there.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Okay...I'm reserved at the Best Western (only one with availability).

...nothing like waiting until the last minute


----------



## A-Ron (Feb 12, 2010)

Wish I could make it but will be working... Story of my life!!
Maybe next time...


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

A-Ron said:


> Wish I could make it but will be working... Story of my life!!
> Maybe next time...


That's what vacation days are for!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Scratch me off the list because I won't be able to make it.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Scratch me off the list because I won't be able to make it.


Damn it; I really wanted to make fun of the rustang! Maybe next time.

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
Louisiana_CRX - confirmed - North LA
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Room booked at the Holiday Inn West Monroe.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Good idea. Better than risking a long drive on short sleep.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I just got booked at Motel 6 in Monroe.

I called 8 places in West Monroe and they're all booked due to some sort of dog show this weekend.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA (and some guys from his shop)
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
Louisiana_CRX - confirmed - North LA
Se7en - confirmed - Austin, TX
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS



DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL



Se7en said:


> I just got booked at Motel 6 in Monroe.
> 
> I called 8 places in West Monroe and they're all booked due to some sort of dog show this weekend.


I'm glad you'll be able to make it. Looking forward to meeting you and checking out your car.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> what? why?
> 
> You go with a new build, or just decide to pull everything?


car wreck back in oct got back in dec, but got everything back in this past weekend going to do a good tune tomorrow and should be good to go but its pretty good now Zapco amp still remembers settings after 4 months of being unhooked.

i hope to have something different sub or subs in before your gtg


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

papacueball said:


> papacueball -
> 
> That's great! Just don't drive all night to get home.


it's not quite as far bikinpunk's gtg only 227.7 miles, 3 hr 46 min


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

honda said:


> it's not quite as far bikinpunk's gtg only 227.7 miles, 3 hr 46 min


Not quite that for me but still sleeping in a room. I will be making the trip and hanging after working all night though. If I had a good sleep before heading out it would be an easy day trip.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Do you need us to bring anything?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe some bowls, cups, and plasticware. We'll have a jar for contributions like Bikini does.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder: make sure you have a reference cd to listen to in every car so you can get an accurate impression of each system. My system is tuned to take anything you wanna throw at it at full volume including heavy bass rap and speed metal. Feel free to rock out for as long and as loud as you want*JUST DON'T START MY TRUCK WITH THE AMPS ON!!!*My amps are greedy when it comes to keeping a steady voltage going into them at all times. Could be the regulated power supply.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I really wanted to make the GTG. But I have a couple of things left to do on my car before we leave for Daytona the 10th.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

someone make sure to take pictures and post them up, please.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

Well guys, just got my TL RTA back up and running so all is go for tomorrow.

I also have 2 O-scopes, but missing the probes for my better one. Can't find one locally, so if you have a probe bring it and we will have an extra scope. I will burn some pink-noise CDs also.

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

canaan said:


> Well guys, just got my TL RTA back up and running so all is go for tomorrow.
> 
> I also have 2 O-scopes, but missing the probes for my better one. Can't find one locally, so if you have a probe bring it and we will have an extra scope. I will burn some pink-noise CDs also.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!


Just made it in town and checked in. That is the longest 3 hour and 45 minute drive ever as there is nothing worth looking at between I-10 and I-20! You guys get to see my ghetto fab ported test box tomorrow. Count yourself among the lucky few. 

Cool on the RTA. I just "tuned" my heap by ear on the drive up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> Just made it in town and checked in. That is the longest 3 hour and 45 minute drive ever as there is nothing worth looking at between I-10 and I-20! You guys get to see my ghetto fab ported test box tomorrow. Count yourself among the lucky few.
> 
> Cool on the RTA. I just "tuned" my heap by ear on the drive up.


I'll be in the same boat as far as the drive goes. I'm a mountain man and the flat terrain just doesn't do it for me.

You better get up early and get some tweaking done. Make Mark proud! Oh, you should see the enclosure in my truck:laugh:


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll be in the same boat as far as the drive goes. I'm a mountain man and the flat terrain just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> You better get up early and get some tweaking done. Make Mark proud! Oh, you should see the enclosure in my truck:laugh:


Width, depth, and height of stage are good and tonality is close; not bad for being done while driving 65. The last 15% will hopefully get dialed in tomorrow at the GTG. I just can't wait to see your pink, dildo etched amps!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Papacueball,

Thank you to you and your family for opening your home to us and hosting a great event on a perfect day.

It was great meeting everyone who attended, listening to some great sounding cars and getting some solid feedback on my system.

Let's do this again!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pictures!?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't get many pictures, but I'll get them up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason,
Hope you guys had a great time! 

As I was vacuuming the house and cleaning the kitchen this afternoon, I was really wishing I had come to the GTG. lol. 



I'm looking forward to hearing thoughts on systems and seeing some pictures!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Papacueball,
> 
> Thank you to you and your family for opening your home to us and hosting a great event on a perfect day.
> 
> ...


X2 

Great group of guys at the GTG today.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bigAl205, gln305, and SublimeZ won the SDS CLD tile 20 packs.










HillbillySQ, Se7en, and canaan got the Second Skin door packs










honda was drawn for the H-audio Ebony 6.5's.

Big thanks to canaan for bringing the RTA and checking everybody's(?) cars. 



















A couple of the guys did some spl runs.

Sam3535



















SublimeZ










This one killed Z's ho15.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Se7en said:


> Papacueball,
> 
> Thank you to you and your family for opening your home to us and hosting a great event on a perfect day.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome. I definitely want to do it again. 



sam3535 said:


> X2
> 
> Great group of guys at the GTG today.


Agreed. 



bikinpunk said:


> Jason,
> Hope you guys had a great time!
> 
> As I was vacuuming the house and cleaning the kitchen this afternoon, I was really wishing I had come to the GTG. lol.
> ...


I wish you could have come. You would have enjoyed it, I think. 

I think most everyone's system was was running on a "rough" tune. That being said, I didn't hear anything terribly wrong with any of them. 

I'm thankful for getting some RTA time to help figure out what i needed to adjust. I didn't get a pic, but the graph looked pretty smooth (not flat), with a little peak around 200hz. Se7en suggested a cut in the 2k-4k range to get a little more depth. I think I'll try that today.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the SPL thing looked cool!

that would be fun to do at mine, but I don't believe the behringer is really capable of that. It might be, but I'm not sure.

I'd be really interested to get some more details on that, such as what software was used and the mic. I may try to set this up for myself just for fun. 



Looks like a good time!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok stop playing how did the cars sound.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Ok stop playing how did the cars sound.


All the cars sounded pretty good. Mine probably needed the most work out of the group and I didn't manage to get any pics of it either..

I was pretty impressed with the H-Audio 2" widebanders that Hillbilly was running in his setup.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks papacueball for having this gtg couldn't have ask for better weather and the food was great. The cars sounded great. Made it home about midnight.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Ok stop playing how did the cars sound.


My favorite car of the day was Se7en's Caddy. Those Esotars are INCREDIBLE and tonally a joy to listen to. Staging was pretty good too from the passenger seat. And these Dyns only had a few hours on them so once limbered up and dailed in he might not be able to get me out of there

Sam's FJ just had a rough tune as well but the H-Audio drivers in it sounded like they had potential. I ignored the midbass and sub because they were WAY too hot when I listened but from 400hz up it sounded really promising. From rough tune to rough tune I definately think I prefer the Trinity drivers in the kicks. Never cared for dash mounted midrange anyway.

In spl I hit a 128 at like 50hz and a 125 at 20hzThis was with my sealed downfired 12 on not enough power. The ported DD 1508 I tried on the same power definately whipped it in output and came close in tonality. The round Solo does do everything right so I'm sticking with it.

Who was it that thought I was running DLS drivers? Considering what they go for that was quite the compliment.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

Papacueball,

Thanks for hosting the meet, had a great time and the Gumbo was great.
Good too meet everyone and put some faces to names. 

Oh...and it only seems normal that someone should blow a sub at an SQ-meet...lol. I still wish you would have let me cut that cone out 

(So...*THATS* what headroom smells like.)

I will be hosting a full USACi show in the future, so they will have SQ Judging there. Hope some of you guys can show for that one...date is yet to be set.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Ok stop playing how did the cars sound.


I think the only ones I didn't listen to were Al's and canaan's, but I'll catch them next time.

honda - One of the best "low power" set ups I've heard in quite some time; depth and width of stage was impressive. Some of it might have been "psychoacoustics" due to the deep dash, but I defnitely liked it. Once he gets more power on the mids, he's set. Morel MDT-12's, Seas CA18rnx's and an Aurasound 8 I believe.

hillbillysq - The H-Audio X2's and Soul's sounded very good together! Great center imaging from factory tweet locations firing up into the windshield!

papacueball and sublimez - I still think that the XT25 is the best low budget tweets I've ever heard. Finally got to hear the ID oem's and they are midbass monsters for a 6.5".

se7en - If you are ever dumb enough to leave the keys in that car again, I will steal it!! Looking forward to hearing it again once the drivers are broken in and everything is tuned.

My truck - Too much time at work to even get remotely close enough to a decent tune! I did reset gains again on my midbasses and sub once I made it home and tamed those bishes. Thanks to all for the feedback on my setup and many, many thanks to papa and his better half for allowing a bunch of idiots to invade their home on a beautiful Saturday.

Papa, please PM me the red beans & rice and gumbo recipes!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Jason, thanks for a great time. It was nice meeting some new people and putting faces to names. I hope we do it again real soon.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Had a great time! Many thanks to Jason and Andi for having us. Great to meet my you guys


----------



## A-Ron (Feb 12, 2010)

Bumping an old thread for another meet! We need to get together and do this again. Sorry I missed it last time!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

A-Ron said:


> Bumping an old thread for another meet! We need to get together and do this again. Sorry I missed it last time!


Last I heard this won't happen again unless someone else decides to do it. Last two gatherings had plenty of people saying they'd come but only a fraction of them actually showed up. Saying you'll be there but not showing without letting someone know is just plain disrespectful. At least let someone know a couple days beforehand. Then there's the "well I wanna watch the game" excuse. Jason and his ol lady are some of the best people you'll ever meet. Great food too. It's a shame people saying they'd come then backing out the day of the meet ruined it for those of us that plan ahead and not let anything stop us from showing.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

A-Ron said:


> Bumping an old thread for another meet! We need to get together and do this again. Sorry I missed it last time!


If you want to plan a meet, I'll likely come. I don't care to plan/host another myself.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't blame you.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

For some reason it's hard to get people in Lousiana to commit to showing up. Must be the "planning ahead" thing.


----------

